# Removing User Permissions -Grayed Out



## Bascotie

Hi guys,

Even though I have administrative access, I can not remove "read" permissions for general users on a sensitive document folder. The 3 check boxes are checked in and grayed out. How do I go about making it so only Admins have permission?


----------



## TheOutcaste

If they are grayed out, that usually means they are inherited. Click the *Advanced* button, uncheck the box for *Allow inheritable permissions...*
Choose to copy current permissions, then you can edit the permissions on that particular document.


----------

